# Slingbow for Sharks



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

I just saw this that someone was using a slingbow for sharks.

http://www.alloutdoor.com/2015/02/11/slingshot-shark-hunt/?utm_source=Newsletter&utm_medium=Email&utm_content=2015-02-17&utm_campaign=Weekly+Newsletter


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Would like to have seen a full video of playing and landing that guy. For sure he did not just reel it in with that line on the slingbow.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Why would anyone kill a shark? Their numbers have plummeted and their future is in doubt. They are vital to the ecosystem and should be left alone.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Not impressed. Not impressed at all.


----------

